# What is considered a Trophy Red



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

Fished the spoils soaking Croakers near the Ship Channel with a buddy Friday, 7/30. A shrimp boat passed, he gets a hit, and after 10 minutes or so, lands a nice 31" red. I return to my pole and realize I have been spooled - the knot is still there, so I start reeling the line in. After 10-20 minutes, we see it's another red, but this one seems almost double in size. We got a good look at it, the fish is somewhere between 38-42". Regrettably, fish that size don't get that big being stupid, and it broke me off on the anchor line. After replaying that in my mind for four days, I'll be ready next time. 

So here is the questions: Was there anything I could have done to steer him away from the anchor, loosen the drag? etc.

What size Red Drum is considered a trophy worthy of mounting?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I personally wouldn't mount a red based on size. Now if it had very unusual spots or other features I might think about it, but probably only a slot red.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

A trophy fish is one you would consider mounting. I have caught some big butt ugly redfish up to 46" and have caught some in the 25"-27" range that were absolutely beautiful. If you want a big one to mount, anything over 44" I'd consider big (depending on weight) but I'd make sure it had a nice color, some cool spots, and take lots of pictures, take the length and a few girth measurements at strategic spots, and revive it and get a replica made. No need to kill a big, old fish like that but I wouldn't look down on anyone that did take their one tagged red per year. If you want a "BIG" bull red either start fishing the Galveston jetties with cut bait on bottom starting in September or fish the surf at High Island from now til Feb. with cut bait and you should hook up with enough reds 38" to 45"+ to make your arms tired.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

50" in my book. I'm still tryin'...

MEGABITE


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Catch A Bull On An 8 Wt. Fly Rod....*

...then I'd have it mounted. To me reds are like Carp. Catching one on 30 lb. test mono is a redundant fish story around here. CF?


----------



## Waist Deep (Jun 2, 2004)

My 12yr old daughter caught a 27" 8lb redfish with a zebco 33 on a rihno rod with a glow tip. Now that's a TROPHY.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

You bet, Waist Deep that is a great trophy. And I would be willing to bet that it is one trophy that your daughter will never forget. That`s what it`s all about, taking your kids fishing.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

My goal for a trophy that I would have a replica made of would be over 50 lbs which should be somewhere around 50". Your best off carrying a tape measure and a camera because most taxidermist dont do skin mounts anymore. a 40"er is a good fish but hang around in the surf or jetties and 40" - 45" fish are pretty commmon


----------



## Waist Deep (Jun 2, 2004)

Bill Moos in College Station has that fish,in fact it ought to be ready by now. I don't think I have had more fun watching someone else catch a fish. It just had to go on the wall.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

woa! thats some big fish! the only thing you can do to prevent the break offs are, use BRAID or fight the fish from the back of the boat. I cought a 12 1/4" bass today that wieghed close to 2 punds and I would mount if I had the money. the smallest-biggest fish of my lifetime LOL..... depnds on what you think about mountin fish. I would mount a 30"+ that was just unusualy fat and had nontipical spots. just my opinion.........JJ


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*ditto*

megabite and catn'around. 50" redfish seems to be "the grail" here in texas.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

48-50 if looking for a big fish mount. I caught a mid-slot red once that had about 25-30 spots on each side that I considered mounting. It was a beautiful fish.

Tsip


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

JJ,
You better kiss her first! lol
"
I would mount a 30"+ that was just unusualy fat"


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

Great comments, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

I would mount one that was over 60 inches. Still thinking about seeing how much it would be to mount the 55 pound black drum we caught on saturday!


----------

